# Hoeveel horloges hebben jullie?



## Lester Burnham

Ben benieuwd naar de afmetingen van de verzamelingen van de Nederlanders op WUS. Zijn we inderdaad van die hamsteraars zoals een bekende supermarkt dat graag zou zien of gaan we meer voor een kleine maar hoogwaardige collectie? 

Zit zelf (exact aantal weet ik niet) ergens tussen de 80 en 90 op dit moment. Varierend van Chinese affordables tot Omega, Breitling (x2). Ik denk dat ik mezelf daarmee wel een beetje classificeer als een hamsteraar. Zeker gezien het feit dat deze allemaal in de laatste twee/drie jaar zijn gekocht.

Kom maar op met die nummers 

Groetjes,
Mart

ps. heb die laatste categorie er speciaal voor Sjors bijgezet ;-)


----------



## EricSW

Ik heb er nu rond de 20.

Niet veel hoogwaardig, enkel de Breitling eigenlijk. Het echte verzamelen is eigenlijk pas een jaar aan de gang. Ik koop er geen vijf in de maand ofzo. ben meestal dagen, weken soms aan het uitzoeken en koop er dan af en toe eentje. Door WUS ben ik wel veel te weten gekomen over wat er allemaal te koop is in de wereld. Ik heb dus wel al een mooi lijstje van wat ik allemaal nog wil kopen.

Edit: Alhoewel de onlangs aangeschafte Seiko niet echt veel onderdoet aan de Breitling qua materiaalgebruik. Maar de prijs zit hem natuurlijk voor een groot deel in het gebruikte uurwerk.


----------



## Lester Burnham

EricSW said:


> Ik heb er nu rond de 20.
> 
> Niet veel hoogwaardig, enkel de Breitling eigenlijk. Het echte verzamelen is eigenlijk pas een jaar aan de gang. Ik koop er geen vijf in de maand ofzo. ben meestal dagen, weken soms aan het uitzoeken en koop er dan af en toe eentje. Door WUS ben ik wel veel te weten gekomen over wat er allemaal te koop is in de wereld. Ik heb dus wel al een mooi lijstje van wat ik allemaal nog wil kopen.


Dat hele lange zoeken zit er bij mij niet echt bij (helaas). Ben toch meestal vooral impulsief aan het kopen als het om horloges gaat. Gaat ook in fases, dan weer een hele tijd niets (heb nu al een poosje niks gekocht) en dan weer een heleboel in een keer. Mijn record was 7 horloges tegelijkertijd onderweg naar Nederland :think:


----------



## GuySie

De regel is hier dat ik een horlogedoos met 12 plekken heb, en dat is het ook. Meer mag niet. Maar op dit moment ben ik een beetje aan het verkopen geslagen dus duik ik er eigenlijk best aardig onder.


----------



## StufflerMike

Lester Burnham said:


> Ben benieuwd naar de afmetingen van de verzamelingen van de Nederlanders op WUS. Zijn we inderdaad van die hamsteraars zoals een bekende supermarkt dat graag zou zien of gaan we meer voor een kleine maar hoogwaardige collectie?
> 
> Zit zelf (exact aantal weet ik niet) ergens tussen de 80 en 90 op dit moment. Varierend van Chinese affordables tot Omega, Breitling (x2). Ik denk dat ik mezelf daarmee wel een beetje classificeer als een hamsteraar. Zeker gezien het feit dat deze allemaal in de laatste twee/drie jaar zijn gekocht.
> 
> Kom maar op met die nummers
> 
> Groetjes,
> Mart
> 
> ps. heb die laatste categorie er speciaal voor Sjors bijgezet ;-)


Niet echt een Nederlander maar wel machtig te lezen en te posten in het Nederlands. 
Ik zou het niet precies weten, maar ik denk dat ik er rond de 80 heb. Ik ben dan wel een van die hamsteraars maar 'tuurlik versamel ik ook hoogwaardige horloges zoals Breitling, GO. Ze zijn allen in een vitrine te bekijken die ik in Leiden heb gekocht in 2002. En er zijn nog sommige kastjes en kistjes met memorabilias en dit soort dingen.










.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hoi Mike! 
Leuk om jou ook eens hier te zien posten!

Ziet er erg mooi uit hoe je die horloges in een vitrine hebt staan, ik heb het heel rommelig verspreid over een hele kamer. Rekje hier, plankje daar, kastje daar, maar op die manier ziet de verzameling er bij mij niet zo fraai uit als bij jou.

Groeten!
Mart


----------



## Sjors

Lester Burnham said:


> ...ik heb het heel rommelig verspreid over een hele kamer. Rekje hier, plankje daar, kastje daar


Eén kamer maar? Die laatste categorie had je zeker speciaal voor mij geregeld :-d

G-Shocks: 530
Baby-Gs: 31
Pro-Trek: 3
Pontiac: 4
diversen: ca. 11

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> Eén kamer maar? Die laatste categorie had je zeker speciaal voor mij geregeld :-d
> 
> G-Shocks: 530
> Baby-Gs: 31
> Pro-Trek: 3
> Pontiac: 4
> diversen: ca. 11
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Haha, uit de openingsposting: "ps. heb die laatste categorie er speciaal voor Sjors bijgezet ;-)"
Zat al te twijfelen of ik er inmiddels (na die reis) al 600+ van kon maken maar daar moeten we nog even op wachten :-d

Als jij 97% van die horloges in 1 kamer kwijtkan lukt dat ook wel met mijn mini-verzamelinkje ;-)

Groetjes!


----------



## Sjors

Lester Burnham said:


> Haha, uit de openingsposting: "ps. heb die laatste categorie er speciaal voor Sjors bijgezet ;-)"


Oeps, sorry... Over het hoofd gezien:-d

Er liggen ook nog twee of drie kratten op zolder. Aangezien ik mijn geluids studio weer in gebruik heb genomen, liggen er ook een flink aantal in de slaapkamer;-)

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Martin_B

Dit soort polls zijn altijd confronterend :-d

Ik zit zo rond de 80-85 denk ik. Ik heb dan ook nog nooit iets verkocht, hoewel ik er over zit te denken om er twee te verkopen waar ik erg weinig mee heb (Een Seiko 009 en een Vostok Europe GMT). 

Ik heb me wel voorgenomen om iets meer te sparen en uit te zien naar wat duurdere (voor mij dan ;-)), bijzonder stukken.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Dit soort polls zijn altijd confronterend :-d
> 
> Ik zit zo rond de 80-85 denk ik. Ik heb dan ook nog nooit iets verkocht, hoewel ik er over zit te denken om er twee te verkopen waar ik erg weinig mee heb (Een Seiko 009 en een Vostok Europe GMT).
> 
> Ik heb me wel voorgenomen om iets meer te sparen en uit te zien naar wat duurdere (voor mij dan ;-)), bijzonder stukken.
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Grappig, allebei ongeveer evenveel horloges en ik heb ook nog nooit iets verkocht :-!
Heb sowieso geen zin in het hele gedoe rondom opsturen naar het buitenland, het verlies dat je dan maakt op die horloges en het allerergst: de kans dat je een paar maanden later ineens weer begrijpt waarom je dat horloge eigenlijk had gekocht en er spijt van krijgt :-d

Een horloge dat ik nooit meer draag zou ik daarom ook liever voorzien van een mooi nieuw bandje, om het op die manier weer 'spannend' te maken.


----------



## Martin_B

Ik heb trouwens wel eens wat weggeven. Ik heb ooit in één koop twee bijzondere SeaGull Railroad editions gekocht, voor relatief wènig, en één cadeau gedaan aan een bevriend Canadees verzamelaar. En een MM aan mijn zwager voor zijn verjaardag. Daar had ik er toch teveel van b-)


----------



## GuySie

Martin_B said:


> En een MM aan mijn zwager voor zijn verjaardag. Daar had ik er toch teveel van b-)


Hahahahaha ja dat gevoel ken ik :')


----------



## Bidle

Ik heb er ook niet zoveel, maar verkoop bijna nooit iets of het moeten horloges zijn die ik achteraf gewoon toch niet zo fijn vind. Helaas is dat me al een paar keer overkomen.

- Eberhard Extra Forte Roue o Colonnes - Romeinse cijfers niet mijn ding
- Tissot T-touch oranje - wilde iemand graag hebben....tja.
- Oris Meistertacher regulateur - De kast bleef me iriteren
- Rolex Deepsea - die achterlijke dunne band
- Rolex Daytona - wilde een nieuwer model en de prijs was super.
- Sinn chrono UTS S - vond het contrast met het zwart te groot, misschien nog eens een stale versie zonder chrono
- Rolex Yachtmaster - Die was toch te veel bling bling.
- 3 Seiko monsters (oranje, zwart en blauw) - die vond ik in een kast dus was ze gwoon niet waard (schaam-smiley)


Verder weleens een horloge weg gegeven als ik hem bij iemand vond passen.


Edit:

Eentje vergeten een B&M Capeland Chrono, die had last van de bekende Wobble, maar op dit horloge was het echt overdreven erg aanwezig... hoe dat kwam ben ik niet achter gekomen.


----------



## Tom

Lester Burnham said:


> Ben benieuwd naar de afmetingen van de verzamelingen van de Nederlanders op WUS. Zijn we inderdaad van die hamsteraars zoals een bekende supermarkt dat graag zou zien of gaan we meer voor een kleine maar hoogwaardige collectie?
> 
> Zit zelf (exact aantal weet ik niet) ergens tussen de 80 en 90 op dit moment. Varierend van Chinese affordables tot Omega, Breitling (x2). Ik denk dat ik mezelf daarmee wel een beetje classificeer als een hamsteraar. Zeker gezien het feit dat deze allemaal in de laatste twee/drie jaar zijn gekocht.
> 
> Kom maar op met die nummers
> 
> Groetjes,
> Mart
> 
> ps. heb die laatste categorie er speciaal voor Sjors bijgezet ;-)


Ik ben wel benieuwd wat voor horloges je allemaal hebt.


----------



## MarkB

58 (en ééntje onderweg met de post).

Chronologisch:
Mk II MMT Type I, Fortis Cosmonaut Day-Date, Precista PRS-18Q, Precista PRS-53, YES Zulu, Marathon Navigator Date, Poljot Sturmanskie-Gagarin, Traser P 5900 Type 3, Traser P 6500 Type 6, Tissot T-Touch Ti, Casio DW-5600E-1V, Suunto Core, Casio Gw-5500-1JF, Seiko SKX007 mod, Ollech & Wajs M6, Vostok White Radio Room, Seiko SBBN007 "Tuna Can", Seiko SBDA003 "Samurai", Casio GW-9200 Riseman, Marathon SAR, Marathon JSAR, Seiko SKX007, Seiko SKX781 "Orange Monster", Marcello C Nettuno 3 GMT, Halios Holotype, Laco Flieger B, Citizen PMX56-2601 Mission Antarctica, Citizen BJ8050-08E, Citizen JV0050-03E, Citizen BJ8034-04E SUPER TOUGH, Casio G-shock DW-5000SL-1ER, Casio G-shock GW-5000B-1JR, Casio G-shock DW56RT-1V, Casio G-Shock DW-5000C-1A, Casio G shock G-5600-1JF, Casio Pathfinder PAW1300G-1V, Casio G-Shock GW-200TC-3CR, Casio G-Shock DW-5600C-1, Casio G-Shock DW-6620-2 Scorpio, Sewills Ark Royal, Casio G-Shock GW-M5600R-1CF, Marathon TSAR, Laco Einsatzuhr, Longines L2.731.4.53.2 WWW, Precista PRS-14, Citizen NY0040-09W, Orient CEM65004BV "Mako", Casio PRW-2000-1ER Punta Baretti, Casio MTG-1100-1ADR, Casio AW-570Z-1T Mudman MiB, Casio GWF-1000-1 Frogman, Casio ProTrek PRG-240-1ER „Saltoro Kangri“, SUUNTO Yachtsman, Omega Speedmaster Mk II, GW-S5600-1JF, Omega Seamaster Cosmic 2000, Omega Seamaster Professional, Fortis B-42 Flieger automatic day/date.

Ze staan achter elkaar, dan lijkt het wat minder.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Tom said:


> Ik ben wel benieuwd wat voor horloges je allemaal hebt.


Ik heb eigenlijk nooit ergens bijgehouden wat het precies is maar ik kan wel wat merken noemen. Het zijn vooral affordables in mijn verzameling.

25-30 G-Shocks
10-15 Russische horloges (met name Vostok)
10-15 Chinese horloges (met name Alpha, een aantal mechanische chronos)
6 Seikos (Monster, BFK, 009 etc)
3 Orients
2 Citizens (o.a. Eco-Zilla)
2 Swatch chronos

Naast de wat goedkopere horloges hierboven heb ik ook nog:

Omega Speedmaster Reduced
Tag Heuer F1
Breitling Colt Ocean Automatic
Breitling New Pluton (Navitimer quartz)
Stowa Marine
Archimede Pilot
Kemmner Tonneau
Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor

De laatste tijd komt er niet meer zo veel bij, ik ben van plan om in het voorjaar af te studeren en wil nog wat overhebben voor een degelijke uitzet |>


----------



## Lester Burnham

MarkB said:


> 58 (en ééntje onderweg met de post).
> 
> Chronologisch:
> Mk II MMT Type I, Fortis Cosmonaut Day-Date, Precista PRS-18Q, Precista PRS-53, YES Zulu, Marathon Navigator Date, Poljot Sturmanskie-Gagarin, Traser P 5900 Type 3, Traser P 6500 Type 6, Tissot T-Touch Ti, Casio DW-5600E-1V, Suunto Core, Casio Gw-5500-1JF, Seiko SKX007 mod, Ollech & Wajs M6, Vostok White Radio Room, Seiko SBBN007 "Tuna Can", Seiko SBDA003 "Samurai", Casio GW-9200 Riseman, Marathon SAR, Marathon JSAR, Seiko SKX007, Seiko SKX781 "Orange Monster", Marcello C Nettuno 3 GMT, Halios Holotype, Laco Flieger B, Citizen PMX56-2601 Mission Antarctica, Citizen BJ8050-08E, Citizen JV0050-03E, Citizen BJ8034-04E SUPER TOUGH, Casio G-shock DW-5000SL-1ER, Casio G-shock GW-5000B-1JR, Casio G-shock DW56RT-1V, Casio G-Shock DW-5000C-1A, Casio G shock G-5600-1JF, Casio Pathfinder PAW1300G-1V, Casio G-Shock GW-200TC-3CR, Casio G-Shock DW-5600C-1, Casio G-Shock DW-6620-2 Scorpio, Sewills Ark Royal, Casio G-Shock GW-M5600R-1CF, Marathon TSAR, Laco Einsatzuhr, Longines L2.731.4.53.2 WWW, Precista PRS-14, Citizen NY0040-09W, Orient CEM65004BV "Mako", Casio PRW-2000-1ER Punta Baretti, Casio MTG-1100-1ADR, Casio AW-570Z-1T Mudman MiB, Casio GWF-1000-1 Frogman, Casio ProTrek PRG-240-1ER „Saltoro Kangri", SUUNTO Yachtsman, Omega Speedmaster Mk II, GW-S5600-1JF, Omega Seamaster Cosmic 2000, Omega Seamaster Professional, Fortis B-42 Flieger automatic day/date.
> 
> Ze staan achter elkaar, dan lijkt het wat minder.


Zo Mark, dat is een verzameling die over de hele breedte kwaliteit in zicht heeft. Erg mooi!

Zie wel wat highlights die ik zelf ook graag ooit nog zou willen hebben; radio room Vostok; MK II; Shturmanski; Seiko Tuna; Precista PRS-14. En dan laat ik die Omega's en Fortissen nog maar even buiten beschouwing :-d


----------



## Tom

Lester Burnham said:


> Ik heb eigenlijk nooit ergens bijgehouden wat het precies is maar ik kan wel wat merken noemen. Het zijn vooral affordables in mijn verzameling.
> 
> 25-30 G-Shocks
> 10-15 Russische horloges (met name Vostok)
> 10-15 Chinese horloges (met name Alpha, een aantal mechanische chronos)
> 6 Seikos (Monster, BFK, 009 etc)
> 3 Orients
> 2 Citizens (o.a. Eco-Zilla)
> 2 Swatch chronos
> 
> Naast de wat goedkopere horloges hierboven heb ik ook nog:
> 
> Omega Speedmaster Reduced
> Tag Heuer F1
> Breitling Colt Ocean Automatic
> Breitling New Pluton (Navitimer quartz)
> Stowa Marine
> Archimede Pilot
> Kemmner Tonneau
> Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor
> 
> De laatste tijd komt er niet meer zo veel bij, ik ben van plan om in het voorjaar af te studeren en wil nog wat overhebben voor een degelijke uitzet |>


Mooie collectie hoor!!


----------



## Tom

Mijn "serieuze" collectie bestaat uit 6 horloges

- Speedmaster Pro
- Speedmaster Broad Arrow
- Sinn UX
- Seiko Marinemaster 300
- Azimuth Back in Time
- Damasko DA37

Daarnaast heb ik nog een hoop Swatches. Gok een stuk of 15. Pronkstuk is toch wel de Jaws chrono die nog gesigneerd is door Richard Kiel, de acteur die Jaws speelde. 
Dragen doe ik ze eigenlijk nooit. Ook nog 10 vintage opknappers die op zich prachtig zijn maar gewoon een goede beurt moeten hebben. Van een mooie Zenith, een Mido tot aan een Stowa.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Tom said:


> Mijn "serieuze" collectie bestaat uit 6 horloges
> 
> - Speedmaster Pro
> - Speedmaster Broad Arrow
> - Sinn UX
> - Seiko Marinemaster 300
> - Azimuth Back in Time
> - Damasko DA37
> 
> Daarnaast heb ik nog een hoop Swatches. Gok een stuk of 15. Pronkstuk is toch wel de Jaws chrono die nog gesigneerd is door Richard Kiel, de acteur die Jaws speelde.
> Dragen doe ik ze eigenlijk nooit. Ook nog 10 vintage opknappers die op zich prachtig zijn maar gewoon een goede beurt moeten hebben. Van een mooie Zenith, een Mido tot aan een Stowa.


Ik weet niet in hoeverre je profiel nog up-to-date is, maar dat is voor een student een verdraaid mooie verzameling!

Die Jaws chrono is wel heel erg gaaf, hoe kom je aan zoiets? Een keer groot geld voor betaald op een veiling ofzo?

Jij zal deze waarschijnlijk ook al wel gezien hebben, een kistje met Swatch 007 Villain horloges. Echt verschrikkelijk begeerlijk |>


----------



## Tom

Lester Burnham said:


> Ik weet niet in hoeverre je profiel nog up-to-date is, maar dat is voor een student een verdraaid mooie verzameling!
> 
> Die Jaws chrono is wel heel erg gaaf, hoe kom je aan zoiets? Een keer groot geld voor betaald op een veiling ofzo?
> 
> Jij zal deze waarschijnlijk ook al wel gezien hebben, een kistje met Swatch 007 Villain horloges. Echt verschrikkelijk begeerlijk |>


Haha. Mijn profiel is al een tijdje niet geupdate. Ben twee jaar geleden afgestudeerd. 
Die Swatch chrono heb ik gewonnen met een wedstrijd van Swatch. Ik ben lid van de Swatch Club. Er was een wedstrijd waarin je jezelf als villain moest presenteren. De beste drie deelnemers wonnen een Swatch Jaws chrono waarvan het doosje was gesigneerd. 
Swatch Club is overigens erg leuk. Voor 20 euro per jaar krijg je een gratis Swatch en wordt je 2 keer per jaar uitgenodigd voor een event. Zo gaan we ieder jaar in augustus lekker beachvolleyballen.


----------



## GuySie

Damn, ik krijg nog serieuze minderwaardigheidscomplexen hier op Kaliber ;-) mooie collecties die voorbij komen!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Tom said:


> Haha. Mijn profiel is al een tijdje niet geupdate. Ben twee jaar geleden afgestudeerd.
> Die Swatch chrono heb ik gewonnen met een wedstrijd van Swatch. Ik ben lid van de Swatch Club. Er was een wedstrijd waarin je jezelf als villain moest presenteren. De beste drie deelnemers wonnen een Swatch Jaws chrono waarvan het doosje was gesigneerd.
> Swatch Club is overigens erg leuk. Voor 20 euro per jaar krijg je een gratis Swatch en wordt je 2 keer per jaar uitgenodigd voor een event. Zo gaan we ieder jaar in augustus lekker beachvolleyballen.


Haha okee  Voor een niet-student is het ook een prachtige verzameling uiteraard! :-!

Ah okee, nou, dat is wel een prijs waar je inderdaad trots op kan zijn! Heb ook wel eens gekeken op de website van Swatch Club, alleen had ik toen nog helemaal geen horloges van Swatch. Misschien toch nog maar eens bekijken. Vind het merkconcept wel heel leuk en origineel alleen draag ik mijn Swatches niet zo vaak omdat ik de bandjes nooit zo comfortabel heb gevonden.


----------



## Eek!

Ik zit nu op 6:

Seiko Chronograph 7T32-7C6D
Seiko Kinetic SKA211P1
2x Seiko 5 (SNZG07 & SNK807)
Stowa Flieger zonder datum, zonder logo
Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical Officer

Met nog een Stowa Automatic A10 in bestelling. Zodra ik die heb zit ik dus op 7, terwijl er 8 horloges in m'n horlogedoos kunnen. Geen idee wat ik in dat laatste plekje wil hebben nog. Nou ja, misschien komt Stowa nog met wat moois straks in Basel. :-d


----------



## Lester Burnham

Eek! said:


> Ik zit nu op 6:
> 
> Seiko Chronograph 7T32-7C6D
> Seiko Kinetic SKA211P1
> 2x Seiko 5 (SNZG07 & SNK807)
> Stowa Flieger zonder datum, zonder logo
> Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical Officer
> 
> Met nog een Stowa Automatic A10 in bestelling. Zodra ik die heb zit ik dus op 7, terwijl er 8 horloges in m'n horlogedoos kunnen. Geen idee wat ik in dat laatste plekje wil hebben nog. Nou ja, misschien komt Stowa nog met wat moois straks in Basel. :-d


Een G-Shock is ook verplicht hier ;-)

Ben benieuwd naar die Stowa! Altijd mooi spul!


----------



## Eek!

Lester Burnham said:


> Een G-Shock is ook verplicht hier ;-)
> 
> Ben benieuwd naar die Stowa! Altijd mooi spul!


Dan moet ik toch maar 's gaan kijken voor een G-Shock. Er zitten best stoere modellen tussen moet ik bekennen. En ik heb wellicht toch nog behoefte aan een sportschool-horloge, als ik die Seiko-chronograph ga voorzien van een leren bandje. Hoe lang heb ik voordat m'n posts uit dit subforum worden verwijdert? ;-)

O ja, de Fliegert:








Eensch met GuySie trouwens, er staan hele fraaie collecties hier. De vitrinekast van mike is toch wel erg gaaf. :-!


----------



## GuySie

Lester Burnham said:


> Een G-Shock is ook verplicht hier ;-)


Ik ben er idd ook niet onderuitgekomen ;-)


----------



## Sjors

Ik heb daar nooit moeite mee gehad ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Eek! said:


> Dan moet ik toch maar 's gaan kijken voor een G-Shock. Er zitten best stoere modellen tussen moet ik bekennen. En ik heb wellicht toch nog behoefte aan een sportschool-horloge, als ik die Seiko-chronograph ga voorzien van een leren bandje. Hoe lang heb ik voordat m'n posts uit dit subforum worden verwijdert? ;-)
> 
> O ja, de Fliegert:
> View attachment 393221
> 
> 
> Eensch met GuySie trouwens, er staan hele fraaie collecties hier. De vitrinekast van mike is toch wel erg gaaf. :-!


Wow, wat een superklokkie! Echt heel erg mooi die Flieger :-!

Zou jammer zijn als ik die moet verwijderen ;-)



GuySie said:


> Ik ben er idd ook niet onderuitgekomen ;-)


Haha, geef maar toe dat het lekker voelt ;-)



Sjors said:


> Ik heb daar nooit moeite mee gehad ;-)


Gek genoeg kreeg ik dat idee al :-d


----------



## Bidle

Ik had er speciaal eentje gekocht net voordat ik hier drufde te posten! ;-)


----------



## GuySie

Lester Burnham said:


> Haha, geef maar toe dat het lekker voelt ;-)


Okee, okee


----------



## Eek!

Bidle said:


> Ik had er speciaal eentje gekocht net voordat ik hier drufde te posten! ;-)


Tja, ik dacht dat een Stowa verplicht was. Speciaal daarvoor de Flieger gekocht. Dus je kunt begrijpen hoe ik me nu voel. En van de bank mag ik voorlopig ook even geen nieuwe dure goodies kopen, dus zit er niks anders op dan te liegen om m'n posts hier te beschermen tegen de grote boze mods. :-(

Nou, ik heb een G-Shock hoor jongens! :-!

(nu maar hopen dat ze er intrappen, totdat ik genoeg geld heb om eens te gaan kijken voor zo'n G-1000...)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Eek! said:


> Tja, ik dacht dat een Stowa verplicht was. Speciaal daarvoor de Flieger gekocht. Dus je kunt begrijpen hoe ik me nu voel. En van de bank mag ik voorlopig ook even geen nieuwe dure goodies kopen, dus zit er niks anders op dan te liegen om m'n posts hier te beschermen tegen de grote boze mods. :-(
> 
> Nou, ik heb een G-Shock hoor jongens! :-!
> 
> (nu maar hopen dat ze er intrappen, totdat ik genoeg geld heb om eens te gaan kijken voor zo'n G-1000...)


De grote boze mod heeft een nog betere oplossing. 
Die Stowa is inderdaad, zoals je al concludeerde, compleet onnodig op dit subforum! Ik heb gelukkig nog een paar G-Shocks liggen om beginnelingen te kunnen voorzien van hun Kaliber-seizoenskaart. Ik stel dan ook voor dat die Stowa naar de grote boze mod wordt opgestuurd (pm je wel even met m'n adres) en dat ik dan een G-Shock terugstuur.

Ja ja, ik weet het, ik ben weer eens veel te goed voor deze wereld, maar iemand moet het doen, ik offer me op |>

Cheers!
Mart


----------



## Eek!

Dat is een zeer verleidelijk aanbod. Maar ik kan er helaas toch niet op in gaan. Als ik dan die G-Shock met Kaliber-seizoenskaart in m'n handen zou krijgen zou ik niet met mezelf kunnen leven wetende dat ik op zo'n schandelijke manier misbruik heb kunnen maken van iemand. Toch zeer bedankt voor het aanbod. :-!


----------



## MHe225

Het is al gezegd, maar laat mij ook nog een duit in het zakje doen: die Stowa Flieger is inderdaad heel mooi. En ook de verpakking is helemaal oke |> Als ikzelf Stowa eerder ontdekt had, zou mijn collectie wellicht anders uitzien, maar naast een Fortis Flieger, IWC Mark XVI en MKII Quad10 voegt die eigenlijk niets meer toe. Dat maakt 'm evenwel niet minder fraai.

Tja, verplichte G-Shocks - ik heb in de *wat draag je vandaag?* draad mijn wannabee G-Shock gepost - ik ben het lidmaatschap van deze illustere club nog niet waardig. 
De G-Shocks hebben heel veel "features" maar ik heb er (nog) geen met hartslagmonitor gevonden (vandaar m'n Polar). Bestaan die eigenlijk wel?

Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

Er is een aantal jaar (misschien wel 10) geleden de G-Shock Lungman geweest, met een hartslagmonitor. Echter, ik heb uit vele gebruikerservaringen begrepen dat je beter zelf een wilde gok kan doen en dat je dan dichterbij je hartslag komt dan wat deze Lungman aangeeft


----------



## Sjors




----------



## Bidle

Sjors said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Wat een ding!! Lijkt wel of deze een helikopterdek heeft!


----------



## INDECS

Ik grijp deze gelegenheid aan om me even voor te stellen. 
Sinds enkele maanden lees ik actief mee op WUS, met name de Dive en MKII forums. 
Ben 34 jaar, woonachtig in Eindhoven waar ik ook werk als grafisch vormgever.
Sinds een half jaar steeds meer geïnteresseerd geraakt in horloges, en mijn voorkeur gaat uit naar militaire/tool/duikhorloges.
Eigenlijk altijd al vanaf 'n jaar of 7 graag horloges gedragen, maar toen waren het Swatches, Casio's en sportieve chronografen van rond de 150 gulden.

Mijn huidige "collectie" stelt eigenlijk niet veel voor, maar ben ook niet van plan om het uit de klauwen te laten lopen... ben namelijk best vatbaar voor verzamelwoede weet ik uit het verleden (er staan hier o.a. 3500 platen, en meer klassieke racefietsen dan ik kan herbergen). Een klokje of 15 vind ik dus meer dan genoeg.

Een overzicht van de afgelopen 11 jaar (sorry voor de belabberde foto):









- 2 Fossil LED horloges
- Casio Databank 50 (uit jeugdsentiment gekocht, had 'm vroeger in zwart)
- Wired (Seiko) Tomoki Sukezane gekocht in Tokyo (watch walhalla)
- Marathon SAR zonder cyclops
- MKII Seafighter Plongeur

Sinds ik de Marathon heb en daar de kwaliteit van heb geproefd neem ik geen genoegen meer met minder.
Momenteel zit ik te wachten op een Squale Atmos 50 PVD en een MKII Milsub...

Gevaarlijk hobby, vooral omdat horloges niet zoveel plaats innemen als platen en fietsen b-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

INDECS said:


> Ik grijp deze gelegenheid aan om me even voor te stellen.
> Sinds enkele maanden lees ik actief mee op WUS, met name de Dive en MKII forums.
> Ben 34 jaar, woonachtig in Eindhoven waar ik ook werk als grafisch vormgever.
> Sinds een half jaar steeds meer geïnteresseerd geraakt in horloges, en mijn voorkeur gaat uit naar militaire/tool/duikhorloges.
> Eigenlijk altijd al vanaf 'n jaar of 7 graag horloges gedragen, maar toen waren het Swatches, Casio's en sportieve chronografen van rond de 150 gulden.
> 
> Mijn huidige "collectie" stelt eigenlijk niet veel voor, maar ben ook niet van plan om het uit de klauwen te laten lopen... ben namelijk best vatbaar voor verzamelwoede weet ik uit het verleden (er staan hier o.a. 3500 platen, en meer klassieke racefietsen dan ik kan herbergen). Een klokje of 15 vind ik dus meer dan genoeg.
> 
> Een overzicht van de afgelopen 11 jaar (sorry voor de belabberde foto):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 2 Fossil LED horloges
> - Casio Databank 50 (uit jeugdsentiment gekocht, had 'm vroeger in zwart)
> - Wired (Seiko) Tomoki Sukezane gekocht in Tokyo (watch walhalla)
> - Marathon SAR zonder cyclops
> - MKII Seafighter Plongeur
> 
> Sinds ik de Marathon heb en daar de kwaliteit van heb geproefd neem ik geen genoegen meer met minder.
> Momenteel zit ik te wachten op een Squale Atmos 50 PVD en een MKII Milsub...
> 
> Gevaarlijk hobby, vooral omdat horloges niet zoveel plaats innemen als platen en fietsen b-)


Hahahaha, laat maar zitten, ik heb al genoeg gelezen, daar komt weer een verslaving aan ;-)

Heb zelf ook een boel voormalige obsessies (van 1000+ autobrochures tot een messenverzameling en alles ertussenin) momenteel in dozen verstopt om plaats te maken voor intussen alweer bijna 100 horloges ;-)

Welkom op WUS en kaliber 2010 in elk geval!

Ook altijd mooi om er een mede-eindhovenaar bij te hebben ;-)

Groetjes (houdoe),
Mart


----------



## MHe225

Welkom Indecs en leuk om nog een MKII fan hier te zien. Menno (uit het Haagsche, geloof ik) is ook een MKII fan en ik heb hem een of twee keer dit hoekje gewezen; misschien dat hij meeleest, maar hij roert zich niet in de gesprekken.

Zoals Mart al zei, dit is een gevaarlijke (lees: dure) plek om rond te hangen. Mijn verzameling is een beetje geexplodeerd sinds ik hier regelmatig toef ....

Hoi,
Ron


----------



## INDECS

Het internet in het algemeen is sowieso een vloek en een zegen. Alles is nu zó makkelijk bereikbaar… misschien wel té denk ik soms.

Menno heb ik al enkele keren gesproken via Horlogeforum inzake MKII. 
Hij had er een topic gestart om te peilen wie er in Nederland een Yao klok heeft… volgens mij kun je ze op één hand tellen.
Ik zou echt verbaasd zijn als ik er eentje in het wild zou tegenkomen.

@Mart, Kastelenplein, toch?  (zag een fotootje in je profiel)

Groet,
Hub (Huub-met-één-U)


----------



## Lester Burnham

INDECS said:


> Het internet in het algemeen is sowieso een vloek en een zegen. Alles is nu zó makkelijk bereikbaar&#8230; misschien wel té denk ik soms.
> 
> Menno heb ik al enkele keren gesproken via Horlogeforum inzake MKII.
> Hij had er een topic gestart om te peilen wie er in Nederland een Yao klok heeft&#8230; volgens mij kun je ze op één hand tellen.
> Ik zou echt verbaasd zijn als ik er eentje in het wild zou tegenkomen.
> 
> @Mart, Kastelenplein, toch?  (zag een fotootje in je profiel)
> 
> Groet,
> Hub (Huub-met-één-U)


Hoi Hub,

Die foto is inderdaad genomen bij het Kastelenplein ja, knap gezien! Maar ik woon aan de andere kant van Eindhoven ;-)

Internet is inderdaad een uitstekende plek om bij wijze van spreken elke avond weer een nieuwe obsessie te vinden :-d Maar goed, ik hou het nu gelukkig al een tijdje vol met die horloges!

Groetjes, Mart


----------



## peete563

11

· Seiko Orange Monster SKX781 w/ 'Grand Prix R' rubber watchstrap black/orange
· Casio G-Shock GA-100-1A1ER
· Casio G-Shock AW-591-4A
· Swatch Bring Back Irony Retrograde YRS405
· Fossil Sport Chrono White CH2592
· Nautica Nst 48 n19515g
· Nautica Windseeker N14505
· Nautica Yachting Chrono N13507
· Festina Virginia Titanium Chrono 16049
· Hugo Boss 1110 Black chrono (for sale)
· Polar F11M Heart Rate Monitor red


----------



## Lester Burnham

Fijne Monster heb je daar! Mooi bandje vooral, alhoewel ik een groot fan blijf van de standaard Monster-bracelet, die is echt heerlijk comfortabel.


----------



## valjoux 7750

Voorheen had ik een stuk of 10 horloges in mijn bezit. Veel waren impulsieve aankopen (Poljot, Seiko, Archimede, MWC, Chronographe Suisse), ik wist op dat moment ook niet echt waar mijn voorkeur lag. 
Toen leerde ik het merk Sinn kennen en toen wist ik dat mijn voorkeur naar toolwatches gaat. Ik heb toen mijn gehele collectie verkocht en heb toen mijn 1e Sinn (144 St Sa) gekocht.

Op dit moment heb ik 4 horloges in mijn bezit.

Sinn 144 St Sa
Sinn 103 St Sa
Hamilton Khaky navy GMT
Seiko 5 (erfstuk opa)

Ik ben waarschijnlijk van plan om mijn 144 en de Hammy te verkopen zodat er een Sinn 757 (utc) komt.
Maar ik blijf nog even dubben, ik heb geen haast


----------



## MarkB

Lester Burnham said:


> Heb zelf ook een boel voormalige obsessies (van 1000+ autobrochures tot een messenverzameling en alles ertussenin) momenteel in dozen verstopt om plaats te maken voor intussen alweer bijna 100 horloges ;-)


Oh, jij ook. Heb zelf ook net iets te veel Wengers en Victorinox'en en dan nog maar te zwijgen van de boeken over net iets te diepgravende onderwerpen.

Was al bang dat alleen ik het had!


----------



## Lester Burnham

MarkB said:


> Oh, jij ook. Heb zelf ook net iets te veel Wengers en Victorinox'en en dan nog maar te zwijgen van de boeken over net iets te diepgravende onderwerpen.
> 
> Was al bang dat alleen ik het had!


Sommige mensen zijn nu eenmaal jagers/verzamelaars ;-)

Vandaar ook die messen waarschijnlijk :-d Ligt voor een klein fortuin aan Spyderco, Benchmade, Cold Steel, SOG, Kershaw, CRKT, Buck etc etc. stof te vergaren onder mijn bed.

Ben benieuwd hoe lang ik die horloges nog ga volhouden, zou wel doodzonde zijn om op een dag te moeten constateren dat de interesse over is..


----------



## KarelVdD

11 horloges in mijn bezit, over 15 jaar gespreid. Nu ben ik het wereldje pas anderhalf jaar geleden een beetje beginnen volgen.
De oudste is een Casio DW-6700 (twin sensor) van 1996. Een paar jaar later volgenden een Polar S710 en een Festina (gewoon stalen horloge met chrono en alarm). Weer een paar jaar later, over twee jaar gespreid, de volgende drie: een Swatch Chrono, een Nautica met drie bandjes bij (was gratis bij een abonnement van twee jaar op TopGear NL) en een fake Breitling (zag die op vakantie en is deftig materiaal, dus kon hem niet laten liggen). Dan een jaar of drie geleden een TW Steel TW604B gekocht. Midden 2010 leerde ik dit forum kennen en een paar maand later bestelde ik op drie maand tijd een Casio GW-9110, een Seiko Black Monster en een Casio DW-5000SL. Vorige zomer tenslotte, volgde er nog en Casio GWF-1000. Sindsdien niets meer gekocht.


----------



## Sjors

Hé, ik zie dat nog iemand meer dan 500 horloges heeft... Koel, ben toch niet de enige met een wat uit de hand gelopen grote verzameling.


----------

